# Teichabdeckung endlich FERIG



## ferryboxen (31. Okt. 2012)

Hallo

Der Winter kann kommen...!!!

Endlich ist meine Teichabdeckung fertig .

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Zacky (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichabdeckung endlich FERIG*

 Das sieht auch richtig gut aus. Glück und Gut für den, der einen rechteckigen formalen Teich hat... *neidisch*...so eine geniale Konstruktion bekomme ich nie hin


----------



## ferryboxen (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichabdeckung endlich FERIG*

Hallo

Ja das war recht einfach zu bauen.

Ich erhoffe mir davon eine leichte Erwärmung des Wassers.

Die durchsichtige Folie ist aus Polyglas ( Zeltbau )

Diese Folie lässt Sonnenlicht zu 100% durch .

Dadurch entsteht darunter Stauwärme. Ich hoffe das es klappt.

So sieht ein Zelt in GROSS AUS : 

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Zacky (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichabdeckung endlich FERIG*

das wird schon...Hauptsache die möglichen Schneelasten hält es aus, aber ich denke doch schon, oder!?


----------



## ferryboxen (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichabdeckung endlich FERIG*

Hallo

Vor Schnee habe ich gar keine Angst.

Ich kann das Zelt mit 20 kw Ölheizer jederzeit abtauen. 

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Joerg (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichabdeckung endlich FERIG*

Hallo Lothar,
ich hatte erst mal Bedenken, ob die "Folie" Schneelasten auch abkann. 
Es scheint wohl eine stabilere Konstruktion zu sein als das erst Bild vermuten lässt.

Der Steigungswinkel ist scheinbar nicht so groß, sodass ein Entfernen von Schnee sicher nötig sein wird.
Mit einer Zusatzheizung ist das sicher einfacher. 

Lass uns mal wissen, ob das den ganzen Winter so gut funktioniert hat, wie du es dir gedacht hast.

Leider hab ich auch wie Zacky einen unsymetrischen Teich und so eine tolle Konstruktion ist bei mir nicht so möglich.


----------



## ferryboxen (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichabdeckung endlich FERIG*

Hallo Jörg 

Auf der Folie Kann man laufen .

Bei einem Rasterabstand von 5 m pro m²  über 200 kg .

Das ist Polyglasfolie die absolut Reissfest ist.

Wenn die Unterkonstruktion hält mache ich mir um die Folie keine Sorgen.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## herbi (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichabdeckung endlich FERIG*

@ Lothar,....



Wünsche dir und deinen Lieben eine gesunde "kalte" Saison,...


----------



## ferryboxen (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichabdeckung endlich FERIG*

Hier noch ein Foto von der verbauten Folie.

Glaubt mir die reisst nicht...toll


----------

